
Show HN: Calling native APIs, such as text-to-speech, at run-time via JavaScript - LinguaBrowse
https://twitter.com/LinguaBrowse/status/1101943350037544963
======
LinguaBrowse
This uses my open-source NativeScript IDE, NS:IDE:

[https://github.com/shirakaba/nside](https://github.com/shirakaba/nside)

NativeScript is a project to provide bindings for all native APIs (in the case
of iOS: UIKit, AVFoundation, etc.) to a JavaScript context.

I have many more cool examples to share in time! Really surprised that
NativeScript hasn't taken off in the same way that React Native has.

